# us abdominal wall



## srinivas r sajja (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the CPT for abdominal wall ultrasound.
is it 76705 or 76999?
thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## Susan Carter CPC (Mar 5, 2009)

*ultrasound abdominal wall*

An ultrasound of the abdominal wall would be 76705, limited ultrasound.  I hope this helps


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks


----------

